# Emma Watson's breasts



## Beatnik (May 4, 2007)

is a side-by-side comparison of two posters for the up and coming Harry Potter and the Order of the Phoenix.

They made her boobs bigger for the Imax poster.

She's 16.

Discuss.


----------



## crazymtf (May 4, 2007)

Lol pretty funny topic. Really is she only 16 in real life?


----------



## Aecen (May 4, 2007)

Shes 17, and hot, get over it.


----------



## Caitlyn Jenner (May 4, 2007)

shes needs to grow tits


----------



## Gunners (May 4, 2007)

She is 17 but I don't know why people are heating over her. She is pretty but not that pretty. If I am to be honest they are small in both pictures so it doesn't make a diffrence.


----------



## Beatnik (May 4, 2007)

Dont you guys think its kind of pathetic though?  What a perverted society we live in.


----------



## Seany (May 4, 2007)

lol seems pretty pointless


----------



## Birkin (May 4, 2007)

If those breasts are fixed she really needs to grow some. And she isn't that pretty, come on. I've seen far better at my age (16-17) both at breasts and face.


----------



## crazymtf (May 4, 2007)

Beatnik said:


> Dont you guys think its kind of pathetic though?  What a perverted society we live in.



Glad to see it's only about breast.


----------



## sel (May 4, 2007)

she looks better in the non imax one


----------



## Roy (May 4, 2007)

lol 

they're still small tits...maybe she was wearing a push up bra?


----------



## Nico (May 4, 2007)

They edited some other stuff also.


----------



## Nikitaa (May 6, 2007)

Ballistik said:


> shes needs to grow tits



are you a guy or a gal? you cant influence that or what did you expect?? that she "grows" them like a plant, exposing her breasts on the sun??  

however, i think shes a nice girl, there are of course prettier gurls then her.. but it always lies on the eye of the beholder


----------



## Violent-nin (May 6, 2007)

lol nice topic.

She's alright looking, nothing special.


----------



## Guns N Gravy (May 6, 2007)

*All the more reason to see the movie in IMAX, I say. *drools**


----------



## kimidoll (May 6, 2007)

This is fairly pointless to complain about.


----------



## Catterix (May 6, 2007)

Beatnik said:


> Dont you guys think its kind of pathetic though?  What a perverted society we live in.



Same thing happened with Keira Knightley for King Arthur. The American DVD cover had enlarged boobs.

Clearly English boobies just don't cut it anymore


----------



## Spanish Hoffkage (May 6, 2007)

lol, America needs bigger tits


----------



## Sasori (May 6, 2007)

I don't see the hype about Emma Watson.

Probably because I'm racist.


----------



## Michael Jordan (May 6, 2007)

Suiton Hasselhoff said:


> lol, America needs bigger tits



you a fukin idiot she is from the UK


----------



## Spanish Hoffkage (May 6, 2007)

AirJordan said:


> you a fukin idiot she is from the UK



I was talking about the edited american version, you dislexic


----------



## Aruarian (May 6, 2007)

AirJordan said:


> you a fukin idiot she is from the UK



As SH has rightly stated, the alteration was made for the American audience. Also, simply judging from this post you have little right calling anyone 'a fukin idiot'.


----------



## B (May 6, 2007)

You all seem to just think of someone's boob size. How retarded. xD


----------



## Misa (May 6, 2007)

I dont know why people even bother with this things.


----------



## Rukia (May 6, 2007)

Hey Misa. 

Oh man.  It's atrocious to hear conversations like this.  Emma Watson is the same as the Olsen Twins for me.  No matter how old she gets...I won't be able to think of her as a sex symbol.  I will always picture her as the little brat from the Harry Potter films.


----------



## Psysalis (May 6, 2007)

Beatnik said:


> is a side-by-side comparison of two posters for the up and coming Harry Potter and the Order of the Phoenix.
> 
> They made her boobs bigger for the Imax poster.
> 
> ...




*Spoiler*: __ 



*p*d*p****...*


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (May 7, 2007)

one of them guys got a bigger dick bump too, believe it or not


----------



## Wolfy (May 7, 2007)

.



			
				Mugglenet said:
			
		

> Recently, Warner Bros. released this promotional poster for Order of the Phoenix film. However, IMAX.com posted a similar poster with minor changes which included making Emma Watson appear more curvaceous.
> 
> This alteration prompted outrage among fans, and now, according to The Daily Mail, the enhanced IMAX poster was not approved by WB who said: "This is not an official poster. Unfortunately this image was accidentally posted on the Imax website. The mistake was promptly rectified and the image taken down."


----------



## rockstar sin (May 7, 2007)

Catterix said:


> Same thing happened with Keira Knightley for King Arthur. The American DVD cover had enlarged boobs.
> 
> Clearly English boobies just don't cut it anymore



Now Keira Knightley is sexy but really lack boobs.


----------



## Rivayir (May 7, 2007)

zomg, childpr0n.


----------



## Grrblt (May 7, 2007)

Rukia said:


> Hey Misa.
> 
> Oh man.  It's atrocious to hear conversations like this.  Emma Watson is the same as the Olsen Twins for me.  No matter how old she gets...I won't be able to think of her as a sex symbol.  I will always picture her as the little brat from the Harry Potter films.



So what about Lacey ? I know I don't think of her as the little violin playing girl from Party of Five...


----------



## Spanish Hoffkage (May 7, 2007)

Grrblt said:


> So what about Lacey ? I know I don't think of her as the little violin playing girl from Party of Five...



wow,          life


----------



## Tatsuki (May 7, 2007)

17 cause she shares the same birthday as i do XD

the imax one looks more realistic and less edited than the one on the left imo
but why should you care XD


----------



## Efraim Longstocking (May 7, 2007)

Now this is the way to draw my attention.

Emma is clearly fuckable.


----------



## Efraim Longstocking (May 7, 2007)

Grrblt said:


> So what about Lacey ? I know I don't think of her as the little violin playing girl from Party of Five...



She was hot then, she has boobs now.

:amazed


----------



## Beatnik (May 7, 2007)

Alot of people appeared to have missed the point of my first post.  

Thanks for the WB update Oracular_Wolf.



> "This is not an official poster. Unfortunately this image was accidentally posted on the Imax website. The mistake was promptly rectified and the image taken down."



lol.

As for Keira Knightley, anyone here with a good memory will remember I started a thread about the King Arthur poster too.


----------



## Grrblt (May 7, 2007)

Efraim Longstocking said:


> She was hot then, she has boobs now.
> 
> :amazed



She was cute at best, and she went largely unnoticed because the same series had the two major hotties Neve Campbell and Jennifer Love Hewitt. Now she's hotter than those two.


----------



## JBarnz008 (May 7, 2007)

I mean she's hot, but not her breasts. -_-


----------



## Nikitaa (May 7, 2007)

Poor Emma.. Now Mugglenet has noticed it, and I mean.. what would you do if you find out people discussing about how someone else made your breasts look bigger because you obviously lack of them?? :|


----------



## Toffeeman (May 7, 2007)

The pic on the left actually looks like a painting to me...


----------



## Senyth (May 7, 2007)

Poor Emma. I used to hate her but now I feel sorry for her. I dunno why they have to edit that poster. The non-edited one looks fine to me.


----------



## Ongakukage (May 7, 2007)

Both of them look fine. Reading some other comments, she is pretty, but nothing special. I do think that they made her breasts a tad bigger in the IMAX one, but nothing too special.


----------



## Vegitto-kun (May 7, 2007)

She needs to get boobs like my ex


like DD

and grab hold of harry's wand


----------



## Enclave (May 7, 2007)

Beatnik said:


> Dont you guys think its kind of pathetic though?  What a perverted society we live in.



First off, she's 17.  That's legal in most places.

Secondly, it isn't like society has only recently become perverted.  It has been since man invented society.  There's a reason why prostitution is called the oldest profession.

Finally, even though she is legal she is still WAY too young looking.  I'm more into women aged 23-26, that range.  Of course that is probably simply because I'm 25.  If I were still 18 I would probably find Emma exceedingly hot I suppose.  However at this point in life I just say that she is cute, has potential to be a real looker in a few years.


----------



## Arachnia (May 7, 2007)

Who gives a fuck how big boobs a supporting character has in Harry Potter???
ps. she is 17????? i thought she was 15 max....she really needs to get some breast if she is 17


----------



## Batman (May 8, 2007)

Lol this reminds me of the king arthur posters, where they gave that flat chested archer some cleavage.


----------



## element_ice (May 8, 2007)

lol that was mentioned in some MAD magazine parody of the 4th movie. she was all like "... now that ive blossomed into a chatroom pervert`s wettest sex dream, sex has entered the picture. ive had to stave off the raging hormones of just bout every male character exept your owl!" and then in the last panel she wearing this little pamela anderson tied shirt that pushes her boobs out while dumbledoor rants about puberty


----------



## Lemonade (May 9, 2007)

I quite don't see the difference.


----------



## Danse (May 9, 2007)

some people are just dont grow big breast, its not her fualt maybe all the females in her family are small chested

but alot of celebs pictures has had something done to them so they look better


----------



## Spanish Hoffkage (May 9, 2007)

Suzuhiko said:


> It's ridiculous, especially on a movie aimed at kids :/



I think those movies are the most suited for upped breast lol


----------



## Blackfish (May 10, 2007)

Grrblt said:


> So what about Lacey ? I know I don't think of her as the little violin playing girl from Party of Five...


She looks vaguely familiar..... is she the chick in the recent movie _The Messengers_?



			
				c-less said:
			
		

> Poor Emma.. Now Mugglenet has noticed it, and I mean.. what would you do if you find out people discussing about how someone else made your breasts look bigger because you obviously lack of them?? :|


I gotta agree...... I'm the last person to say fantasising () about breasts are sick, but if she finds out about this, it's gonna be embarrassing.

I don't think breasts are the ultimate denoter of beauty, though. I think both Emma Watson and Keira Knightly are far more beautiful than bosomy women like Jessica Simpson, or Jennifer Love Hewitt, and I never really noticed their boob size (or lack thereof) before this thread.


----------



## Grrblt (May 10, 2007)

cornflakes said:


> She looks vaguely familiar..... is she the chick in the recent movie _The Messengers_?


From what I gather from , no.


----------



## Bender (May 10, 2007)

lol @ topic 

Now this topic I like 

I don't see the difference between the two movies. 

Her titties look pointier not bigger and she is still not too much of a sex symbol to me. She's hotter though. 

Too bad elements from the Harry Potter world don't work cuz then she could give herself bigger boobies which we could talk over dinner.


----------



## @lk3mizt (May 10, 2007)

lol @ topic!


----------



## Beatnik (May 10, 2007)

I named the thread the way I did to simply get people to read the thread, but it appears people have taken it too literally and are content with simply discussing her boobs.

You ero-senin wannabes.


----------



## Altron (May 11, 2007)

Goku said:


> If those breasts are fixed she really needs to grow some. And she isn't that pretty, come on. I've seen far better at my age (16-17) both at breasts and face.



QFT!


----------



## Lazarus (May 11, 2007)

It looks like they stretched the entire right side, for some reason.


----------



## anantha92 (May 11, 2007)

Hey the imax one should be more "3 dimensional" right? Right?


----------

